# eclipse GUI Builder



## flashray (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

das VEP scheint nach den ersten Gehversuchen, nicht das tollste zu sein. Kostenlose alternative eclipse Plugins gibt es anscheinend auch keine.

Hier hat Netbeans mit Matisse definitiv die Nase vorn!


Vg Erdal


----------



## StefanKlees (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo flashray,

nicht nur da, Matisse ist einfach nur gut. Ich freue mich schon auf Netbeans 6.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## flashray (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo Stefan,

dem stimme ich zu.

Habe mich eigentlich mit Matisse sehr schnell zurechtgefunden, bis auf ein Paar Anfängerschwierigkeiten. Das Zusammenklicken im VEP ist echt Pfriemelarbeit. Das GridBagLayout ist nicht flexibel genug. Auch für die einfachsten GUIs muss man doch mehrere Layoutmanager mit mehreren verschachtelten Panels verwenden. Das ist nicht weniger Arbeit als das selbst zu coden!


Vg Erdal


----------

